# Generador de Funciones en CD



## juanma (Dic 5, 2008)

A falta de no tener generador de funciones, existe algun programa que permita generar señales senoidales y cuadradas de diferentes frecuencias y poder grabarlas en un CD?

Es decir, cuando doy play en la compactera, obtenga algo como esto:

track1- onda senoidal 100Hz
track2- onda senoidal 1000Hz
track3- onda cuadrada 20kHz
...

Algun programa hace eso y permite guardarlo en formato .wma o mp3?


----------



## acussep (Feb 6, 2009)

Hay programas generadores/analizadores para PC, yo los usaba para pruebas de sonido. voy a intentar conseguirte el nombre que no lo recuerdo, hace mucho que no los uso. Por ahora te aseguro que hay.

Aca lo prometido es deuda: 
http://www.filesland.com/companies/Yoshimasa-Electronic-Inc/RAL-Realtime-Analyzer-Light.html

Igual hay mil, algunos gratis, otros no. Si necesitas solo generador de funciones, hay gratis.


----------



## Dranis (Feb 6, 2009)

Buenissima la idea!  El Cooledit puedes generar varios tipos de ondas.

Saludos,
Dranis


----------



## igna_m (Mar 31, 2014)

Pudiste hacerlo Juanma? Con audacity yo lo hice muy bien hace unos años..


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 31, 2014)

Con el Audacity, vas a la solapa Generar/Tono, y te da la opcion para generar una onda senoidal, cuadrada y diente de sierra, donde indicas la frecuencia y la amplitud de la señal, luego la exporta como mp3 y por ultimo lo grabas en un CD y listo.


----------

